# Comment ouvrir les archives Web de Safari ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2008)

Y-a-t-il moyen douvrir les *archives Web* de *Safari* (xxxx*.webarchive*) pour les enregistrer sous une forme _non propriétaire_ et _ouverte_ (en _html_ comme le font les applications Mozilla) ?

Jai essayé _WebArchive Extractor_ et _WebArchive Folderizer_, mais les résultats sont vraiment nuls.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2008)

Peut-on faire l'effort de poster au bon endroit ? Parfois, j'en doute.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2008)

Et quel est le bon endroit ?


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2008)

Je dirais que le bon endroit, c'est là où j'ai déplacé le fil, Internet et Réseau.

Quant aux archives web, il y a une commande (Terminal), qui marche bien :
	
	



```
textutil -convert html <nom du fichier à convertir>
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais que le bon endroit, c'est là où j'ai déplacé le fil, Internet et Réseau.
> 
> Quant aux archives web, il y a une commande (Terminal), qui marche bien :
> 
> ...


Cela ne me paraît pas avoir vraiment de rapport avec internet ou le réseau. 

Il me semble quil sagit plutôt dun problème de conversion de fichier. 

Jai essayé la commande Terminal, mais cest à peine moins pire que ce que font les deux logiciels cités plus haut. Tout est décomposé et la mise en page nest pas conservée.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2008)

Reprenons : 
1) Safari est une application Internet
2) Les archives ouaibe de Safari ont trait _aussi_ à Internet, quand bien même on les ouvre déconnecté du réseau
3) OS X, c'est pour les problèmes systèmes et généraux

Après, si les fichiers de Safari ne te plaisent pas, utilise Camino.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Après, si les fichiers de Safari ne te plaisent pas, utilise Camino.


On a beaucoup critiqué Microsoft (à juste raisons) à cause de ses formats propriétaires et là Safari nest pas critiquable ? Autrefois (et cest peut être encore le cas), on pouvait convertir _proprement_ une archive dInternet Explorer en un fichier .html associé à un dossier contenant tout ce quil fallait pour afficher dans nimporte quel navigateur le page web archivée. Il semble que ce ne soit pas possible avec Safari. Cest regrettable (et critiquable). Certes, je peux utiliser Firefox, SeaMonkey ou Camino (et dautres) pour enregistrer une page Web. Mais cela ne résout pas louverture des archives web de Safari. Les archives Safari/Mac sont-elles dailleurs compatibles avec Safari/Microsoft ?


----------



## maousse (2 Août 2008)

non (je viens de tester par curiosité). Le format .webarchive n'est pas reconnu sur windows.
Et safari pour windows sauve du .html   (sans les images, ni css, ni rien finalement à part la source html)
Elle est pas belle la vie ? 

Honnêtement, je ne sais pas ce que je préfère.
Je crois que je préfère encore la solution .webarchive que des petits fichiers et dossiers pour tous les fichiers joints (images, css.....). Au moins, si j'utilisais cela pour "archiver" du contenu, au moins, tout est au même endroit, et ça ne met pas un bazar complet dans mon ordinateur avec des tonnes de fichiers pour rien.

Sinon, si vraiment j'ai besoin de "capturer" une page web, rien de tel qu'un pdf (avec paparazzi! c'est encore mieux) pour capturer un site tel qu'il se présente. Tel que les sites webs sont généralement conçus aujourd'hui (multiples css, images sur plusieurs couches, éléments flash, javascripts divers et variés....), c'est de toute façon complètement inexploitable pour le commun des mortels. Et même à un "expert", il lui faut un certain temps pour s'y retrouver. Si c'est juste pour copier du texte et des images, le pdf convient, et maintient à coup sûr l'apparence voulue.

Il faudrait enlever cet élément de menu "Enregistrer sous...", ça n'est censé exister que pour les applications où l'on crée du contenu, non ? Ce n'est pas le cas d'un navigateur web de toute façon.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2008)

Si réellement tu veux lire ces archives, voici déjà une méthode :
- utiliser WebArcher pour créer un fichier _.war_.
- le fichier obtenu est une archive de type tar+gzip, aisée à décompresser et le résultat semble correct.

Pour le reste, la question était de savoir s'il est possible de lire une archive de Safari, pas de savoir s'il faut critiquer ou non Apple.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Août 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Y-a-t-il moyen douvrir les *archives Web* de *Safari* (xxxx*.webarchive*) pour les enregistrer sous une forme _non propriétaire_ et _ouverte_



Avec _Safari>Fichier>Imprimer>Imprimer en PDF_, tu obtiens quelque chose d'hypercompatible (et allégé) : un PDF.

Certes, ce n'est pas de l'html...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2008)

J&#8217;essaie *Webarcher* et c&#8217;est voilà tout ce que j&#8217;obtiens&#8230;





Cela dure, cela dure&#8230; Et ne semble rien faire d&#8217;autre (avec la page d&#8217;accueil de Google en guise de fichier .webarchive test). Il y a un truc qui m&#8217;échappe&#8230;

Rectificatif : J&#8217;ai refait un essai avec une autre page plus complexe et cette fois c&#8217;est très rapide et parfait. Google, ce n&#8217;était pas une bonne idée de test&#8230;


----------



## valdotv (27 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Si réellement tu veux lire ces archives, voici déjà une méthode :
> - utiliser WebArcher pour créer un fichier _.war_.
> - le fichier obtenu est une archive de type tar+gzip, aisée à décompresser et le résultat semble correct.



Merci! Ça marche parfaitement! 
Ficher .war >>> ouvrir avec utilitaire d'archive et le tour est jouè!


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2014)

Six ans plus tard. Comme quoi l'obsolescence n'est pas programmée partout...


----------

